# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  What's that thing called...

## imaca

That you use to attached a camera to a spotting scope?
Can anyone reccomend a generic brand?

Thanks
Mac

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Digiscope adapter

----------


## 223nut

Need to get me one of them as well!

----------


## BRADS

> Need to get me one of them as well!


Your toes must be black from all the kicking mate 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> Your toes must be black from all the kicking mate 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yep! But does anyone know what brand would it a leupold ventana angled eyepiece?

----------


## BRADS

I used a few there pretty much one size fits all.
They are hopeless if you run a phone cover 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

Phoneskope.

----------


## Pengy

op says camera, not phone.
I have one that is adjustable for different shapes and sizes. Will sell to anyone keen

----------


## imaca

> op says camera, not phone.
> I have one that is adjustable for different shapes and sizes. Will sell to anyone keen


Ahhhh fair call. It is a phone, not a camera

----------


## Nibblet

> op says camera, not phone.
> I have one that is adjustable for different shapes and sizes. Will sell to anyone keen


Put it in airplane mode and it becomes more of a camera than a phone.

Heaps of options, hit up aliexpress.

----------

